

Measure typing speed (ignores spelling mistakes) - peterderivaz
http://penguinspuzzle.appspot.com/typingspeed.html?

======
ColinWright
Hmm.

    
    
        80WPM.
        You have typed 318 characters
        in 47.109 seconds.
    

And no errors. Interesting - faster than I thought.

